# Hello All



## Pappyb (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all....I've just joined this forum and wanted to introduce myself.

I've been flying Warbirds and its offsping, Dawn of Aces for a couple of years
and have enjoyed flying with the 4th Ftr Group.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, get a feel for the members and I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 12, 2006)

welcome aboard. Speaking of Greg Boyington, You know, I was thrilled when the dvd set for the old show black sheep squadron came out. Still a hoot to watch. My wife thinks it's the worst show ever, but she just doesn't get it.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2006)

mkloby said:


> welcome aboard. Speaking of Greg Boyington, You know, I was thrilled when the dvd set for the old show black sheep squadron came out. Still a hoot to watch. My wife thinks it's the worst show ever, but she just doesn't get it.



Yeah, who cares if the show is good or not, you get to see Corsairs flying!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome Pappy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

mkloby said:


> welcome aboard. Speaking of Greg Boyington, You know, I was thrilled when the dvd set for the old show black sheep squadron came out. Still a hoot to watch. My wife thinks it's the worst show ever, but she just doesn't get it.



I agree, I bought it awhile back as well.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2006)

Hallo Pappyb!!!
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Pappyb!


----------

